# New Dunhill Made With Extra-Old Tobacco



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Source: New Dunhill Made With Extra-Old Tobacco | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado

David Savona
Posted: December 14, 2012

There's a new Dunhill heading to store shelves, and it's made with some of the oldest tobaccos ever put into a cigar bearing the brand's name. The Dunhill Aged Reserva Especial 2003 is a limited-edition smoke built around 2003 Dominican filler tobaccos.

"The Aged Vintage Limited Edition is very special to us, as it represents the starting point of many exciting things we are planning in 2013," said Yves Politi, the head of Dunhill Cigars for British American Tobacco International, the company that owns the Dunhill brand.

The blend is completed with a Connecticut broadleaf binder, and wrapped in Connecticut-shade tobacco grown in the northeastern United States. The cigars were rolled at General Cigar Dominicana for Dunhill. As with every Dunhill Aged cigar, after rolling they were stored for a year in aging rooms lined in Spanish cedar to allow the cigars to mature. The blend has been rolled in one size only, called Robusto Grande, measuring 5 1/2 inches long by 54 ring gauge, and will retail for $15 in the United States and about 10 euros in Europe.

For the complete version of this story, see the current edition of Cigar Insider.


----------

